# spent my life savings on a boat, looking for work.



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, im a 19 year old sailor from Nova Scotia, i quit my job in the furniture business do to work place harassment and I just spent all my money on an International 14, and i need help keeping it funded. can anybody help me out with finding a job?
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

halifax all jobs classifieds - craigslist


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sail over to Dartmouth, and knock on a few doors.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

sailorneverdies said:


> Hey, im a 19 year old sailor from Nova Scotia, i quit my job in the furniture business do to work place harassment and I just spent all my money on an International 14, and i need help keeping it funded. can anybody help me out with finding a job?
> Cheers,
> Steve.


You bought a tiny little sailboat that you cannot even live on and it took your life's saving? You needed to have quit that job for being underpaid. As to work, perhaps you should join the Navy, I know Canada still has a few ships that probably need to be manned by young men like yourself, and you could be on the ocean getting paid for it.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

Good on yer. I remember being young and broke, and I wish I had gotten a boat instead of the marginal cars I had. 

Use the fact that you are a boat owner and sailor and get a job at the local chandlery, boat club, or harbor. Enjoy whatever benefits the job provides in addition to the pay. Free slip? Employee discount? Sailing classes? Bring it on!


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol. What kind of life savings do you have at 19 and what kind of boat did you buy thinking it was worth said life savings when its not even big enough to stand up in?
me thinks you jumped when you should have tested with a toe.

I agree with Mark on this one. You made a bum move, yes im around your age and yes i own and live on my own boat, you need to join the military or find a paying apprenticeship program.
if nothing else sail your dinghy to a coastal town and find a job serving tables where you can make decent money to make a more suitable plan and situation than your current one.

Sorry to be so harsh but comon man! This thread is ridiculous, so is the title, and so is the size of your live aboard life savings boat. Geez.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

I hate to be mean, but I know that for $5,000.00 you can get a boat a whole lot bigger than a 14' footer here on the Gulf coast, and almost anywhere else in the states. At least with some of the 17' and 19' boats there is some pretense of a bed in the thing. I know where there is a little 22' trailer sailer that the guy wants $2,500.00 for, and if I did not already have too much stuff in the driveway I would go down and get it, just to have something to sail on one of the mudpuddle lakes around here.

I do not know exactly what the poor kid paid, but it was all he had, and that kind of sucks, especially for him. I would feel sorry for him, but I will just say that some of life's lessons are definitely best learned from watching other's mistakes and learning from them. 

I wish him luck though. A lot of it if he is actually living on the little boat when winter comes. I think it would have been better if he was 14 and the boat was 19'


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

"A job" is a vague, fuzzy target. We know the original poster was doing something that had to do with furniture -- not sure what. We know essentially nothing of the OP's education, background, family situation, talents, dreams, strengths, or weaknesses. That puts a big hobble on the advice that she/he can be given.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

rgscpat said:


> "A job" is a vague, fuzzy target. We know the original poster was doing something that had to do with furniture -- not sure what. We know essentially nothing of the OP's education, background, family situation, talents, dreams, strengths, or weaknesses. That puts a big hobble on the advice that she/he can be given.


Not to change the subject...much. But were you in the area where the great piles of hail were the other day?


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps he should have visited sailnet BEFORE he spent his life savings on a dinghy. Im sorry but like i saod comon man! What were you thinking? Its one foot longer than a freaking sunfish how can you even lay down or fit more than a small bag and a gallon of water and some cans of tuna? No room for tools, head, galley nothing! Life savings? What one thousand dollars?

Now you want a job? Seriously read a book or two and come out of candy land. You give sailors like me a bad image for being so impetuous and foolish. 14 feet is that a joke? It must be 41 and you just mistyped. Otherwise i say again this thread is utterly ridiculous and so was your decision. Sorry.
take the above advice and go to your local recruiter.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Harbourless: I don't believe the OP is a live-aboard, or asking for advice on doing so. From the sounds of it, he has financed the purchase of a small sailboat, and would like to continue making payments in order to be a responsible person and meet his obligations. 
He seems to be reaching out to other sailors in the hopes of some help getting work.

Sailorneverdies: I'm sorry I can't be of more help, being on the other coast, however I would recommend a bit more of an introduction, and maybe a bit of info on your background, and work experience, in the even that some people here might know of some work for you.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Well obviously he cant be a liveaboard i was simply being harsh in my criticisms to make the point that at 19 your life savings is not really a life savings it more like a quarter of a lifes savings if that even since most infants i know arent saving money.
then he wants to know how to finance this dinghy. Payments? Lol i hope not its a dinghy. His lifesavings should have covered it. What do you need to store a dinghy? A tarp and three bungees? Hell you dont even need a trailer so im flabbergasted by this whole thread.

Help with what? Im not getting it. Keeping a dinghy? Buy a tarp cover it up and put it in the back yard. Find a job for you? Lol. Ok. Let me get right on that. Spent life savings? What life? Your 3 yers from being a working age.

This whole thread seems just a bad joke and im tired and hot and unable to sleep so perhaps my humor is lacking atm.

Good luck sailor. Your gonna need it. Out.


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

I like what groggy said. its summer go find something in a sailing community. somewhere that gives you a back room to sleep in. lets you keep your boat out back and get out on it every chance you get. your young and presumably in shape. life is there ump in with both feet.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

The kid is out of work and bought a little boat to sail, now he's looking for work. No-one mentioned liveaboard or indeed financing (believe it or not, some people don't actually finance brand new 40ft boats as their first adventure into sailing).
OP, good luck, take anything that comes along, have fun and don't sweat the big stuff.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

From just reading the title I was wondering to admire you for your courage or condem you for your bad descisions. I'm going with the latter. If your are sinking your life savings into a sailboat you should at least be able to cruise or sleep on it.

But if I do hire you will you take me out sailing.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I think good for you. Your priorities are in order. Sail first look for work second. Walk around the boatyards and ask the people bottom painting and doing maintenance if they need help. Or you could buy wax and polished and stuff and offer to clean people's boats. 

Get either a scuba tank or an air compressor and walk the docks telling people you will clean their bottom for 20% less than they normally pay. 

Find a tourist sailboat that takes people on sunset sails and ask the captain if he needs a deckhand willing to work.

Find a charter tourist fishing boat and learn to be a deckhand. 

These are all things I have done and started with no experience. You've got to walk the docks and yards. It's actually not that hard. Put an ad on the for sale sailboats of craigslist offering your services. Be positive all the time even when you don't feel like its so they want you to come back and like having you around. Good luck you'll be fine.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

PaulinVictoria said:


> The kid is out of work and bought a little boat to sail, now he's looking for work. No-one mentioned liveaboard or indeed financing (believe it or not, some people don't actually finance brand new 40ft boats as their first adventure into sailing).
> OP, good luck, take anything that comes along, have fun and don't sweat the big stuff.


Paul: I understood 'need help keeping it funded' to suggest it was financed. 
I am likely mistaken, I do hope the op comes back with more info and can find some helpful advice here


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome to sailnet, Sailor. Sorry about some of the greetings you've received. Don't let it put you off, there are a lot of helpful people here.



Harborless said:


> Sorry to be so harsh but comon man! This thread is ridiculous, so is the title, and so is the size of your live aboard life savings boat. Geez.


I don't think you are at all sorry and where did the live aboard stuff some from?



Harborless said:


> You give sailors like me a bad image for being so impetuous and foolish.


There's only one person giving you a bad image.

Hey Harborless, give the guy a break. He's just asking.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Harborless said:


> Well obviously he cant be a liveaboard i was simply being harsh in my criticisms to make the point that at 19 your life savings is not really a life savings it more like a quarter of a lifes savings if that even since most infants i know arent saving money.
> then he wants to know how to finance this dinghy. Payments? Lol i hope not its a dinghy. His lifesavings should have covered it. What do you need to store a dinghy? A tarp and three bungees? Hell you dont even need a trailer so im flabbergasted by this whole thread.


oh, this is rich-
you might want to go back and re-read most of your own posts from a year (or less) ago, before you start firing the "quit whining, grow up" cannon.

Who said this?
"So there I am. Completely had the wind taken out of my sails. Once again, on the cusp of being done.. being able to enjoy what I have spent so much money time and effort on.. Its yet another thing. I mean.. I dont even know what to do. Im so over everything breaking or being broken that part of me just wants to slap a for sale sign on the boat and hope any potential buyer is ignorant enough to purchaser the boat without a proper inspection--- Of course as a moral person who needs his sleep this isnt a great option... So If I did decide to sell her Id need to do the repairs first or knock a large chunk off the asking price..

Or, yet again, flat broke as I am at the moment, I wait until I can pull the funds together and have a new centerboard made which I expect would me no less than 700$ and most likely a good bit more.

Im just so depressed. I feel like every step forward is two more steps back. I still owe the sail maker 250$ and haven't paid my slip fee yet this month. Now I have a broken centerboard which acts as a sea anchor because the hinged part is broken off so the centerboard is only attached to the boat by that holding pin/line... So I asked for help... I dont know what sort of help I expect.. Kind words from people who have felt my pain. Seriously I could cry like a girl. I feel so defeated. "
YOU said that.
8 months ago.

As far as tossing around your opinion on the financial decisions of others, remember that you are the guy who wants to ditch his college loans because you feel you shouldn't have to pay the money back, because it was congress's fault you took that loan in the first place.

Before you tell others to HTFU, maybe you should do it yourself.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

sailorneverdies said:


> Hey, im a 19 year old sailor from Nova Scotia, i quit my job in the furniture business do to work place harassment and I just spent all my money on an International 14, and i need help keeping it funded. can anybody help me out with finding a job?
> Cheers,
> Steve.


Welcome aboard.
we need more info to help you in your search. what skill set do you have, where in NS are you located, what do you want to do , etc.

Don't let the blowhards get you down- you've been bitten by the sailing bug, and want to find a jjb that is related. I get that.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

I seriously cant believe the support this OP is getting. I get lambasted for solo sailing the st johns with a fouled prop and you give this guy a pass? His priorities are straight? About as straight as a MS spine id say.

Lets recap.

He quit his job based on some sort of vague herassment claim... ok, military prolly aint for you then.
he claims to have had a life savings instead of a piggy bank
he claims he spent that life savings on a dinghy
he post on sailnet asking how to afford to keep said dinghy bc he spent all his piggy bank on a dinghy instead of being responsible and spending it on finding a new job.

So what we have per the OP is a jobless dinghy owner who cant afford the dinghy and wants other people to find him work.

I say again, I cant believe the pass this guy is getting. You all supporting this OP are simply condoning irresponsability, impetuousness, false reality, and neglect of personal finances. For what? So some 19 yr old can go sailing on a smooth lake? What kind of sailing can you really do on a 14' with no money beides a few hours around a bay? Now ill get the i have a dream speech of sailing the world in said dinghy and so and so did it on a life boat jazz. I hope you dont enocourage the OP to completely commit suicide since it sounds like hes trying to commit finanical suicide already.

Seriously sailing is great and so is owning your own boat but if you cant even afford to properly care for, store, and maintain a freaking dinghy AND you have no job im sorry but im crying foul.

Wish i got this baby treatment from you all. Maybe I should have bought a 50' then came here asking how to raise the jib so I could leave for the Tasman bc im out of work and feel like cruising for a better pasture. Sarcasm off.-


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe if you were as straightforward as the OP and not a whiny little bee-otch, you might have gotten the same treatment.

Seriously, harborandclassless, your assholity to a newbie is appalling. You need to apologize, and then you need to shut up.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

bljones said:


> oh, this is rich-
> you might want to go back and re-read most of your own posts from a year (or less) ago, before you start firing the "quit whining, grow up" cannon.
> 
> Who said this?
> ...


Ok Jones ill bite. Thanks for recapping my 800 plus post by cherry picking the ones i made after solo disasters but im hooked now and i hope youve got the test to reel me in.

1. I paid 2900 cash baby from investment funds for my boat.
2. I had the money for what I thought would only be 4 or 5k in refits up front.
3. I was full time Biology student at UNF, which btw mr jonesing for trouble i also payed for myself.
4. I worked 30 hours per week on top of my 15 credit hour science load on top of my project boat to pay for my boat, refits, schooling, car, bills, and food. So shove that up your seacock.
5. I rewired my boat. I re glassed, gelcoated,reigged,insulated, cut out and cut in. I rebuilt the boat. Did i go broke a few times after my centerboard suddenly dnapped in two or my diesel engine kept running away? Why yes i did because unline the OP im actually responsible. My worst infractions are trying to motor with a foulded prop and not learning enough about tide and current before leaving for NSB which both were only done once.
6. I work. 2 jobs at the moment.
7. I sail my 27' SOLO and dock her SOLO and live on her SOLO and keep her, my bills, and my OBLIGATIONS current SOLO. So i THINK i can speak up on the matter as i am and will.

What did you think would happen here? You took post by me made after terrible days where i bared my soul publicly about my fall backs to try and paint me as what exactly? A guy that did not buy a lemon spend 2 years refitting solo while working and going to school full time? Man what a reprehensible character I am. So irresponsible. 
What a foolish attempt by you since im actually the epitome of young boat owner. Does the OP even know what a fuse is let alone how to change one when the primary bilge pump fails and your centerboard tube is pumping water into your sole at a cup per swell off the coast of nsb? Oh wait he doesnt even have a boat big enough for a circuit breaker.

So well done on proving my experience on the matter and also proving my ability to forgoe what you do not which is called pride or haughtiness in order to refresh the spirit of having to go all this basically alone except for my wonderful uncle who stepped in at the last step when i could not after spending over 1500 of MY money stop my diesel from running.

Your attempt to discredit me publicly is laughable and you need to do less jonesing for trouble and fill your mouth oraface with the first two letters of your name more. Start with me if you like.
Harborless out.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

"discredit" you?
You're neither that credible, nor that important.
Apologize to the OP for hijacking his thread.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

You called me a ***** in the gen discussion forum? As a man i can assure you in a real public forum you would now be looking upward. Promise you that son. Check yourself. Hit keyboard lock for awhile.
got brains and balls on this end punk. Your arguments are about as rudimentary as the arithmitic of a fourth grader along with your level of personal disrespect.
In person you would never say that and if you did id have more respect for you after i layed you out.
PM me any further insults, this is a family site after all.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Important? Not me. Neither are you. Grains of sand in time the both of us.

Credible? Yes I am. Laying in my boat as I type. Ship shape son.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Btw the avatar IS my boat, but you cant see it all from there. Thats only about 14' of her.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Ah.

Brian. Harbor. Bring it back from the personal, please. Focus on the decisions, good or bad.


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

What type of furniture work did the OP do? I wonder how well it would translate to working on boat interiors. 

A lot of people asking a lot of money in some areas to work on boats, if you have a little bit of knowledge and don't mind undercutting other people, you might be able to make some money doing odd jobs here and there on boats.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

We really need more information from the OP since assumptions are only getting us into personal diatribes.

It seems based on the limited info we have that the OP needs a stable job first and foremost before worrying about his boat. Im not sure where the OP is living but jobs come to those who look and pound enough pavement. Construction laborer, apprentice, dishwasher, furniture maker, its almost limitless.

I would simply wish for this young guy around my age to find a stable source of income above minimum wage to begin getting his A B C's in order. Im not sure what he means by paying for the boat or affording the boat but if he does own it then just tarp it for a few months and get your finances lined up. Atleast with a boat your size you really cant spend more than a few grand on refits including reglassing the hull.

So,
1. Find stable employment
2. Make enough to maintain or pay for the boat.
3. Buy some used boating books like bowditch or chapmans.
4. Ask further questions here for well rounded and often opinionated advice.
5. Go sailing.

I miss sailing Sunfish. I miss being able to hike in until capsize on a hot day. Unfortunately capsizing my biat would hardly be fun..


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

the only one discrediting anyone is ones self..if that is too deep, i have galoshes.

bowditch and chapmans are soooooo 20 yrs ago... try sailing for dummies and the everlasting royces, which is also about 20 yrs outdated, but still somewhat accurate....

while you are at it, read the little green book of seasickness, so we can alll recover from this mayhem ......

work for a living, not live for a working--is a difference--one requires certification, the other is manyoooowall labor ....figger it out....

saying pompous stuff isnt gonna make the kid put out....he has to do that hisself. 
being igguruntly pompous turns others off, big time....figger it out.

but, then , some have to whine, while others become pompous culos and talk many words to get to point A.....


kinda like me, only a lot worse.....

some folks use trolling as a hobby, others use it for a reality check, and some use trolling motors on boats...go figger....and some troll for dinner--(could be taken a coupe of ways here..lol)
is there a reality here..and if so,what is it, and what is the REAL message/massage......

no one likes whiney and no one likes pompous......., but a Beauty In Total Control of Herself
can be a goooood thing, cant it , ladies......


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

At this point, it doesn't matter WHAT HAS ALREADY HAPPENED- it is where to go from here?
Ok looking at his picture album, it looks like he has his priorities in order- having FUN. Isn't that what drew most of us into sailing? Obviously, he cannot live on it, maybe he needs funding to pay for dry storage? He would likely take a loss on the sale of it, so he is probably stuck with it financially.

Also, looking at his only other post, he is looking to crew on a long passage.

Therefore, he still has a few good options if he wants to stick with the sailing life:
1- spend a summer or year or two drifting (crewing on deliveries, working at marinas, West Marine, etc).
2- join the Navy or Coast Guard- learn skills, visit cool places, and get paid while doing so.
3- look for a possible trade up to a larger, older (probably a project) boat that he can live on. This would be rough going, because he would likely have to live on the hook, with a boat that says "feed me money" constantly.
4- go back to the real world. Get a real job, have a few bucks in your pocket, and 20 years from now say "Oh, I couldn't do that when I was younger, and I am too strapped down now."

This all brings up a fascinating question. What would you do if you could turn it all back to age 19? What would you really do, not what you SHOULD do? I am sure a lot of people end up choosing option 4, whether right or wrong.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This is one of those threads that seem to go in ways I personnally would never have predicted. I too am sorry that some of the responses were as harsh as they are. To me this young man comes here and tells us that he is young, bought a boat, used up whatever savings he has on that boat, then quit his job because of being harrassed and is now looking for a job. And at least some of the 'jury' harrass him for either or all of buying the wrong boat, or quiting his job, or coming here looking for help. 

It seems to me as some have said, we know almost nothing about Sailorneverdies. I think that it is helpful to ask the questions about his skill-sets, long term goals, more specifically where Steve lives and so on. Answers to this should be helpful in being able to provide meaningful advice. Blasting Sailorneverdies seems unnecessary and purposely hurtful. We all were young once and we all made decisions and worked jobs which in hindsight may seem questionable. If we are on SailNet, we somehow ended up relatively alive and on our feet. 

This young man sounds reasonably responsible. He's not looking for a handout. He's just asking if any of us have a lead on a job that he could apply for. Maybe because of similarities in my own life story, I personnally see nothing that deserves criticism in that request. 

I know that these are different times, but as a kid I worked any number of minimum wage type jobs (split a paper route, baby sat neighbor's kids, restocked hardware) and saved every penny I could. I bought a 10 foot sailboat when I was 12 or so, with every cent I had, plus a loan from my Dad (which I am not sure I ever did pay back in full). 

As I got older I worked whatever jobs I could to put away money for a car and for college. I worked a mix of interesting, character building jobs and pretty crummy jobs, sometimes two or more at a time for wages that seem absurd 50 years later (like half a buck an hour). Looking back, when I think of the list of things I did for money, it amazes me, but I took what came at me and worked hard as a dishwasher/deep sink in restaurants, house boy at a hotel (doing the jobs that were too disgusting or too heavy lifting for the chamber maids), hanging drywall and framing houses, worked in boat yards painting bottoms, vanishing, grinding fiberglass on a boat being built, boat carpenter assistant, riggers assistant, sailing instructor, commissioned boats and helped owners learn to rig and sail their new trailerable boats, parked cars, night shift doorman (which I did while working in a boatyard during the week and parking cars on the weekend), delivery boy for a flower shop, hand dug a half mile long trench across a golf course, teacher's aide, yard man at a lumber yard, laborer at a carpet store, ran blueprints, sculpted mobiles and drew small pen and inks and painted water colors which were sold to tourists by a local gift shop, gardener on a large estate, draftsman, sales clerk in a gift shop, busboy, and I am sure there are jobs that I have fogotten. None of these paid very well, but in total, they paid enough buy a number of different boats, keep me in clothes, bicycles, motorcycles, and cars, got me through college, and bought the time and wisdom to make more meaningful decisions about the life I wanted to lead. 

Which is a long way of saying to Steve, I don't have any job leads for you, except to suggest that you keep reading the papers and going on line to look at ads, keep doing what you are doing by putting out the word that you are looking for a job. I admire that you are not afraid to say that you are looking for a job even in creative places like this one. (I once got a lead for a job when a police officer pulled me over for speeding. He asked why I was going above the speed limit. I told him that I was looking for a job and heard there was a job available at a hotel and wanted to get there before the job was filled, and then had the nerve to ask if he knew of any jobs out there. He said that the job I was driving to was a lousey place to work and referred me to restaurant who needed a dishwasher/busboy. Not a great job, but a job none the less, and it included a cheap room to sleep and meals until something better came along.) 

Along the way, Steve, hopefully you will meet good people who will help you set your course by their good example, and unfortunately, perhaps encounter people who provide a bad example thereby showing you what not to do. Hopefully, 44 years from now you too can look back at a life well lived, and think of the things that you did as a 19 year old in a charitable light, at worst rolling your eyes, and at best having some great stories to tell the other old farts. 

Jeff


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone being harrassed on the job has a responsibility to self as well as to others to report that harrassment and proceed via legal channels to regain employment if terminated., if they quit,they are merely quitters, and mebbe that harrassment wasnt so evile, after all..
i couldnt read the great american novel---dang that was a lot of words....


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

I went back and looked at his profile again...

He states he is a sailing instructor, a lifeguard, and some other stuff, as well as having worked in some sort of furniture business. So, he seems to be able to work, but then I looked at the photo albums...

The P*$$y, money, weed photo in particular gives me an impression that perhaps he is not at all focused on work so much. I may just be old and not in touch with today's kids, but the kids I know who are successful are not focused on p*$$y or weed, and really money is not their highest priority either, they focus on learning to do their jobs well, and on being good at the things they choose to do, so that they can become successful. They all do silly stuff, I did when I was young too. They all do things that could best be called learning experiences, or teaching opportunities or whatever you call a screwup, but they take their lumps and continue on, and keep a smile on their faces because no one likes a frowned up kid.

My first impression when I read the OP was that he was kind of doing a little bit of a backdoor kind of begging, maybe I was wrong, hopefully. Yes we teased him about his tiny little boat, but not because it was small, at least not on my part, but more because it seemed to be too small to spend all the money one might possess on. If it had been something that could conceivably be a live aboard, I would have been far more ready to say "good on you", but basically it is a toy. Not due to the size, but due to the usage it is intended for, and buying a toy that takes all of your money when you have little and then quitting your job over some sort of suspect situation like harassment to me seems irresponsible. My guess is kind of harsh, but I am guessing the harassment consisted of things like "Boy, if you do not get your butt to work on time and sober, you are going to be fired" or "no, you cannot have Wednesday off, we have production to meet, and you will have to tell your friends you have a job and cannot go play" . I hope I am wrong, but as a business owner for many years, who has faced, and won, frivolous law suits from people who were fired or quit before I could fire them for being drunks, lazy, or just plain nuts, whenever I see something like "I quit my last job because I was being harassed" I cringe and pass on employing the person.

Zeehag was spot on in saying you stay on and settle it, or go to court and settle it and get your job back with some extra pay, or you are a quitter. If someone quits or is fired and then comes back and claims harassment, to me that is someone trying to get paid for nothing.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

A previous poster mentioned the possibility of having boat payments. I hadn't thought of that. That would certainly explain the desperate situation.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

mark2gmtrans said:


> I went back and looked at his profile again...
> 
> He states he is a sailing instructor, a lifeguard, and some other stuff, as well as having worked in some sort of furniture business. So, he seems to be able to work, but then I looked at the photo albums...
> 
> The P*$$y, money, weed photo in particular gives me an impression that perhaps he is not at all focused on work so much. I may just be old and not in touch with today's kids, but the kids I know who are successful are not focused on p*$$y or weed, and really money is not their highest priority either,


Here's the pic in question:
He's skateboarding- I'm not sure he's responsible for the tagging that is in the background, which mark focused on:










BTW. here's the rest of the album:
SailNet Community - sailorneverdies's Album: go pro pics

the kid's a sailor. with a boat. with acceptable taste in beer. looking for a job. anything else is inference.


----------



## marcusc130 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy crap people! The kid bought an I14. He's probably trying to race it, racing costs money. I wish I lived close by so I could give you a job and put the haters to rest here. 

Nice pics by the way. I love my gopro.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok as happens with myself heat long day of work and lack of sleeping ability makes me less than useful at times. So I AM sorry for being SO harsh. However I am still on Marks side of the channel on this. He spent all his money on a toy that he seems unable to properly pay for and currently has no job. Thats all im saying on that subject.

The rest? Yea hes 19. Hes got his whole life. I was 23 when I bought Strong Back. I went broke twice but tis dee life of a boat owner is tis. At least one going to school while waiting tables and refitting a sailboat. It aint easy or cheap- can vouch for that.

Smoking weed and girls? Sounds normal to me- however weed lowers work ethics in young men because often moderation is not properly practiced. This is for off topic however.

Chapmans and bowditch though outdated perhaps still should be required reading (maybe not so much the bowditch- very mathematical is tis.)

Im sorry I was so callous but I was just thrown off by "life savings" "14' boat" and "no job."

Welcome aboard matey. I sincerely wish you well. It sucks having no job. When I moved to NSB three weeks ago I had no job and like 300$ left (not including investments which stay untouched for at least two more decades). 
I spent the first week hitting all the restaurants for serving or bar tending and got nothing but turn downs even with 7+ years experience. Persistence is key. I called back the best jobs three times or more and was getting inklings of interviews to come perhaps but I could not wait. So then I made a resume detailing my college education and construction experience and went to all of the construction contractors, electricians, and masons in town. 

By the 9th day here I had three jobs. The job I am keeping is seriously the best job in town for my situation. Persistence pays off.

Now I work evenings only. Spend my days fixing the last 3 boat projects I have (Cutting out sole area around V-berth and relaying glass, refoaming centerboard tube to prevent flooding in windward tacks and heavy swells, and reinstalling my Nico Solar Vent fan after I repoxy a raw fiberglass area that has let some water wick in over the months)

So your 19- get a job, spend less money on pot and girls, invest money early and often, sail when the breeze is stiff, and ask questions here when books and google dont cover it.

Cheers.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, we can't see the forest for the trees!!! The obvious question should be, how does your boat sail?? It looks like a blast!

You just had to mention the GoPro, didn't you marcusc? Now that is just one more thing I HAVE GOT TO HAVE.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

mark2gmtrans said:


> You bought a tiny little sailboat that you cannot even live on and it took your life's saving? You needed to have quit that job for being underpaid. As to work, perhaps you should join the Navy, I know Canada still has a few ships that probably need to be manned by young men like yourself, and you could be on the ocean getting paid for it.


tiny little sail boat? its a world class racing skiff. and it cost 30,000 dollars for a brand new one....


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

Harborless said:


> Lol. What kind of life savings do you have at 19 and what kind of boat did you buy thinking it was worth said life savings when its not even big enough to stand up in?
> me thinks you jumped when you should have tested with a toe.
> 
> I agree with Mark on this one. You made a bum move, yes im around your age and yes i own and live on my own boat, you need to join the military or find a paying apprenticeship program.
> ...


Its a actually a world class racing skiff, and it cost 30,000 dollars just for a brand new hull.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

mark2gmtrans said:


> I hate to be mean, but I know that for $5,000.00 you can get a boat a whole lot bigger than a 14' footer here on the Gulf coast, and almost anywhere else in the states. At least with some of the 17' and 19' boats there is some pretense of a bed in the thing. I know where there is a little 22' trailer sailer that the guy wants $2,500.00 for, and if I did not already have too much stuff in the driveway I would go down and get it, just to have something to sail on one of the mudpuddle lakes around here.
> 
> I do not know exactly what the poor kid paid, but it was all he had, and that kind of sucks, especially for him. I would feel sorry for him, but I will just say that some of life's lessons are definitely best learned from watching other's mistakes and learning from them.
> 
> I wish him luck though. A lot of it if he is actually living on the little boat when winter comes. I think it would have been better if he was 14 and the boat was 19'


its a world class racing skiff! im not an idiot! this is my dream boat and my ticket to become a professional racer... thanks for the advice?


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

Harborless said:


> Perhaps he should have visited sailnet BEFORE he spent his life savings on a dinghy. Im sorry but like i saod comon man! What were you thinking? Its one foot longer than a freaking sunfish how can you even lay down or fit more than a small bag and a gallon of water and some cans of tuna? No room for tools, head, galley nothing! Life savings? What one thousand dollars?
> 
> Now you want a job? Seriously read a book or two and come out of candy land. You give sailors like me a bad image for being so impetuous and foolish. 14 feet is that a joke? It must be 41 and you just mistyped. Otherwise i say again this thread is utterly ridiculous and so was your decision. Sorry.
> take the above advice and go to your local recruiter.


you clearly no nothing about boats. its a world class racing skiff that extends to 25 feet when the A kite is up.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

Its a world class racing skiff with adjustable fins on the rudder, double trap, an A kite... maybe you should read a book or two before trying to make me look bad on the internet.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

sailor,

I have to say, it's not the other posters that are trying to make you look bad. You seem to be doing a fine job of that yourself. They're only making themselves look bad. 

If I'm not mistaken, you're the one who came here looking for help and advice. Some people gave you good advice, and some gave you bad advice. That's what you get in a public forum. 

I don't think anyone cares whether you bought a tiny pleasure dinghy or a "world class racing skiff." The fact is it seems like you bought a high-dollar luxury item (yes, it is a luxury item - it's nowhere near a necessity) without the forethought of how to fund either it or yourself. This has little to do with insulting your boat. This has everything to do with fiscal and life responsibility.

We've all been 19 with dreams and aspirations; we've all purchased things that haven't been in our best long-term interest. That doesn't make you a bad person, or necessarily make your purchase a bad decision. It's your life. Do what you want with it. But saying "world class racing skiff" in 3 consecutive posts does not address the core issue - you're jobless with an expensive racing boat and no extra funds. That's what needs to be fixed, not people calling your dinghy exactly what it is.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

zeehag said:


> bowditch and chapmans are soooooo 20 yrs ago...


Wasn't Bowditch soooooo 200 yrs ago?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Boaters Bowditch is a very modern and a useful book on navigation, though not very applicable to I14 sailing.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

sailorneverdies said:


> Hey, im a 19 year old sailor from Nova Scotia, i quit my job in the furniture business do to work place harassment and I just spent all my money on an International 14, and i need help keeping it funded. can anybody help me out with finding a job?
> Cheers,
> Steve.


Hey Steve, welcome to Sailnet! 
So many great things can happen along the way as you search for your niche in sailing. I-14s are famous boats! I can already picture you on the big $ boat crews racing around the world. My dream would be on J-class yachts LOL NOT as a cook! But then... I'm almost as old as some of those boats! 

I can only hope your sailing life and career interests lead where the fictional Charlie Saint Cloud landed! ( really good movie starts out with dingy racing)


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Well how are people supposed to become professional racers? They spend all their money on a racing skiff and learn how to do it at 19. They sure as heck don't sit around calling people unsafe for not using dinghy lights. Those are the kind of sailors that I see out there on a beautiful windy day, like yesterday, with the mainsail covered and the jib furled. They're checking their dinghy lights. They don't want to be unsafe. 

You have all given him too hard of a time. I like keelboats and cruising and I don't care about racing, but he does. Maybe he'll be 50 and rich and designing the new oracle boat. Not because he was worried about being broke at 19 but because he spent all his money on something important. It's not a luxury if its important to him, if sailboats are luxury items we are all going to hell for spending so much money and time on them when we could be donating it all to starving peasants. 

How you looked at his collection of pictures and got women and weed out of a collection of athletic photos ill never know. I saw a windsurf board, cliff jumping, sailing, and skating. It's probably not his fault someone graffitied the skate park. It shows what we all see and you wanted to see him as a punk so you took a healthy collection of pictures and dirtied it with your "all young uns" are crap mentality.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

jephotog said:


> Boaters Bowditch is a very modern and a useful book on navigation, though not very applicable to I14 sailing.


The American Practical Navigator by Nathaniel Bowditch was originally published in 1802. It was subsequently updated several times - I have a 2002 edition which I believe was the last update. I think Boaters Bowditch is intended to be a modern version although I haven't actually seen a copy. BUT it was intended to be humorous, hence the ... what is it with this thread??


----------



## wavedancer38 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, some of you are so harsh and judgmental. All Steve did was ask for some advise, and you ripped him to shreds without many details, inventing your own as this thread went along.

Best of luck Steve, and ignore all these negative and rude people on here. If I were you, I would seek advise elsewhere.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

So let me get this straight, OP comes on here and states he sunk his money in a boat, lost his job and asks for help and by doing so he is chastised, rather vehemently, as a ne'er do well, stoner, senseless idiot by some and encouraged by a few. He comes back on a lobs a few insult bombs of his own to clarify his situation, which would have helped at the beginning and we wonder why (in other threads) the younger generation doesn't want to sail with us. I applaud him on being 19 and knowing he wants to be a world class racer, at 19 I wanted to sail but didn't know how to achieve that in landlocked Indiana. Fast forward 30 years, I've got a great job, wife, two great kids, start a business for my wife, she gets cancer, we have to close our business, I have to sell the boat, glad I didn't list all this then I'd have been blasted for not being better prepared. Steve, don't let the comments of a few deter you from your dream, at the end of the day it is your dream not theirs. Oh, by the way since that time my wife is in remission, I have bought two other boats and just picked up a 16 footer for my son as a first boat.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

I apologized to the OP publicly for lambasting his thread title and life savings remarks. 

I stand by the buying a boat when you were jobless argument.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Work on a crew or in a marina in somewhere warm and populated. Problem solved. Sell your boat for the travel money.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

Resolute_ZS said:


> sailor,
> 
> I have to say, it's not the other posters that are trying to make you look bad. You seem to be doing a fine job of that yourself. They're only making themselves look bad.
> 
> ...


I was trying to redeem myself from being torn apart!


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

Harborless said:


> I apologized to the OP publicly for lambasting his thread title and life savings remarks.
> 
> I stand by the buying a boat when you were jobless argument.


well it was actually a smart investment.. if i sell one set of sails i will almost double the money i payed for the boat. but i would rather not sell my gear.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

mark2gmtrans said:


> I went back and looked at his profile again...
> 
> He states he is a sailing instructor, a lifeguard, and some other stuff, as well as having worked in some sort of furniture business. So, he seems to be able to work, but then I looked at the photo albums...
> 
> ...


its graffiti on a public skate park... you have some serious issues if your spending your time on the internet tearing apart a 19 year old. go live your life.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

bljones said:


> Here's the pic in question:
> He's skateboarding- I'm not sure he's responsible for the tagging that is in the background, which mark focused on:
> 
> 
> ...


thank you! no i am not responsible! its been there long before i started long boarding.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

Harborless said:


> Ok as happens with myself heat long day of work and lack of sleeping ability makes me less than useful at times. So I AM sorry for being SO harsh. However I am still on Marks side of the channel on this. He spent all his money on a toy that he seems unable to properly pay for and currently has no job. Thats all im saying on that subject.
> 
> The rest? Yea hes 19. Hes got his whole life. I was 23 when I bought Strong Back. I went broke twice but tis dee life of a boat owner is tis. At least one going to school while waiting tables and refitting a sailboat. It aint easy or cheap- can vouch for that.
> 
> ...


wow... thank you for assuming i smoke pot. i actually gave my last 200 dollars to a guy with no home to get back to his family, thank you for trying to make me look bad though.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's cool, steve- don't let the uptight get you down low.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

best of luck my friend. You're young. Plenty of time for a job. Keep the boat. 

Some people on this board simply floor me with their arrogance. I won't name names, but I would certainly add one to the IGNORE list, if one existed.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Check your user cp- you will find an ignore function.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

To the OP-
Thanks for your post... making a decision is better than just being passive. And you have made a decision.
It seems to me that your post is not about 'sailing' ; it is really about "what do I want to do with my life?"
You have had some good replies along those lines.
Sailing is one thing. Supporting yourself by learning a trade, profession, or marketable skill is another.
You are at a a good age to consider your future.
Find out what you are interested in, about what you are gifted in or naturally talented to do to earn a living. I used to be a professional vocational counselor. Once you decide what your goals are; you will need to put in the time and effort to achieve your goal.
You are off to a good start in that you did not remain passive in the face of circumstances. Now, decide what vocation you want to enter and do the hard but rewarding work to acomplish your goal. Dont let anyone put you down on this forum....hell, even some of the 30+ aged people never pushed themselves and are 'underachievers' for their true potential and skills.
So......research the jobs you want......get the training, education, or experience required for said jobs.....and go for it!
Sailing will always be there! Now is the time to develop a marketable skill so you can support yourself....plus support any certain loves to come in the future who need a responsible partner-
Best of luck to you, young man!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Sailorneverdies, so you are an I14 racer! I suppose you are doing your last minute packing before you travel to Toronto for your nationals next week. What is your national ranking? It will be fun to tack your regatta results. I suppose you are pretty excited about the worlds being held in Toronto this year. That should save a lot travel expenses in not having to ship your boat overseas. Good luck! Unless you have a Dutch Uncle somewhere, I doubt you will be able to snag a sponsor if you are not standing atop the podium at the end of the regatta. Remember what they said after the first America’s Cup: “There is no second place”


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

GeorgeB said:


> Sailorneverdies, so you are an I14 racer! I suppose you are doing your last minute packing before you travel to Toronto for your nationals next week. What is your national ranking? It will be fun to tack your regatta results. I suppose you are pretty excited about the worlds being held in Toronto this year. That should save a lot travel expenses in not having to ship your boat overseas. Good luck! Unless you have a Dutch Uncle somewhere, I doubt you will be able to snag a sponsor if you are not standing atop the podium at the end of the regatta. Remember what they said after the first America's Cup: "There is no second place"


Thank you so so much for the support! i just bought it last week though, im still getting to know the boat. im living with my sister right now still trying to find employment. Im hoping to hop on as a delivery crew for the marble head to Halifax race to get some experience and money.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

this is my inspiration for buying my boat


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Advocate777 said:


> To the OP-
> Sailing will always be there! Now is the time to develop a marketable skill so you can support yourself....plus support any certain loves to come in the future who need a responsible partner-
> Best of luck to you, young man!


Total agreement with the "Best of luck" part, but.....
At 19 marketable skills are like yesterday's milk. No one will pay for your non existent years of experience - they have 40 year olds scrambling for all those positions.
Your time for avoiding responsibility is closing fast. Don't blow it.
If you care to sail go out and sail your ass off. 
Beware "responsible partners". If you find a person you love and they love to sail ( and they love you) get a slightly bigger boat. 
Read some Lin and Larry Pardey, some Cap'n Fatty for practical living on a boat advice. Read a bit of Chapmans and Bowditch' to know some rules and jargon. Read everything by Patrick O'Brian cause if you love that it is a short cut to knowing you love the idea of sail ( and you'll have some idea of what is to be done with a spotted dick).
If you are still at the dock waiting you will miss your tide. 
Get you and your boat beyond internet access, have grand adventures.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Sailorneverdies, you know that the lead boats have already crossed the finish line in the Halifax race? What is your strategy for getting on a delivery crew? Walk the docks? Tall order expecting to get paid without having any experience. Most post-race deliveries are unpaid positions (I’ve done my share) and are done gratis in order to curry favor to get on as part of a regular crew (not sure why you didn’t try to get on a pre-race delivery of a Canadian boat.)


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I may have misread, but I think the OP's intent is racing, not living aboard. I'm not sure that recommending the Pardeys and Fatty are the right course, let alone Aubrey/Maturin.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

GeorgeB said:


> Sailorneverdies, you know that the lead boats have already crossed the finish line in the Halifax race? What is your strategy for getting on a delivery crew? Walk the docks? Tall order expecting to get paid without having any experience. Most post-race deliveries are unpaid positions (I've done my share) and are done gratis in order to curry favor to get on as part of a regular crew (not sure why you didn't try to get on a pre-race delivery of a Canadian boat.)


Two 60 footers are in, the next boat coming in should be a ker 50 footer. I have the chair for the Halifax port looking, i put up to notes in the club house and yacht club, and have been walking the dock as well. I have seven years of keel boat experience and have done a few delivery's and a work term with passenger ferry's, but nothing this exiting yet. what do you think the chances of me getting paid are? and do you think it will be worth the experience if i don't get payed?


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> I may have misread, but I think the OP's intent is racing, not living aboard. I'm not sure that recommending the Pardeys and Fatty are the right course, let alone Aubrey/Maturin.


How can reading the Pardeys, Cap'n Fatty or anything O'Brian/Aubrey/Maturin be anything but helpful? Thought for sure I'd get nicked on the "avoid responsibility at all costs" vibe.....but reading? Really?
By the way - what a great thread, more umbrage per hour than I've seen in a long time. The OP mentions neither racing or living aboard, nothing "misread" - this is free form projection theater....


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Dfok said:


> How can reading the Pardeys, Cap'n Fatty or anything O'Brian/Aubrey/Maturin be anything but helpful? ...


I'm an O'Brian fan, don't get me wrong. But he just bought a racing skiff and wants to crew on racing boats, so I just assumed...


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

sailorneverdies said:


> I was trying to redeem myself from being torn apart!


There are a lot of trolls here, some with very high post counts that will try to bait you into responding. If you ignore them and let them think they won, they'll go troll someone else. You aren't winning any arguments here, this is the internet.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

wow ... quite the bunfight. My sympathies are with the OP I must admit but for now I reckon I'll let DRF and JH take care of you bad boys.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I think you need to make some serious decisions on whether you want to work hard to race your I14 or race big boats. From the information given it does not seem possible to have them both, even if you got a job. You need to make some money possibly a lot of it if you want to race your own boat. You're not going to be able to pay to race your boat by delivering other people's boats for free.

I am just speculating from the short blurbs you have posted. If the new I14s cost $30k and you got your boat for a lot less, you don't have a boat that is ever going to be competitive at the highest level. There is a reason people are willing to pay the $30k for the new boats. Most of the people in sh*t-hot boats are sh*t-hot sailors with 10-20-30 year of racing behind them. To be competitive you need a competitive boat, new sails, good sailing skills, and money to get to races, club or organizational dues. I don't know how far the list goes but owning a boat is expensive racing even more so. It would be very hard to do with low paying job unless you are willing to work really hard and sacrifice. If you are willing to work that hard go for it. I started sailing too late in life to get to race dinghys. I'll be jealous. 

If you are poor and want to race boats your best option is to race other peoples boats, I have raced over 50 days a year on other peoples boats. It should not take much money if you can get a part time job with a flexible schedule you could sail even more. If you are young and athletic you could become a good bowman quickly. The better you get the more chances for you to start making the big bucks,:laugher


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

thats just the thing this boat is completely up to date with the brand new i14's but i would still race it for sure! my sailing instructor who gave me my silver sail sold me the boat for a ridiculously cheep price for what its worth. he did it the hard way to race skiffs, and sold everything he owns for a one way ticket to Australia. He knows i would do the same so he sold me the boat so it would be a little easier for me. He is one of my main inspirations, he coached Paul Tingley to the first Olympic gold medal for Canada. he gets flown all over the world as a private coach and has raced just about everything. I have lots of keel boat racing experience and have done a work term with the marine Atlantic ocean passenger ferry's and have no problem at sea. i have a college fund but i also cant pay attention in the class room, i have had to many near death experiences, and my anxiety kicks in, and i feel like im wasting life away in a class room chair. I like earning things the hard way for some reason. but if i do some delivery's and get 
experience i can start making decent money for traveling the world, and get payed flights home to race the boat, and hopefully get sponsors and campaign. i take pride in being the under dog in a race, becase nobody has expectations for me, and i can just focus on my racing.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

isnt completely up to date*


----------



## peoples1234 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh to be 19 again...


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

sailorneverdies said:


> I also have the only I14 on the island i grew up on, so i had to move west to where there is more opportunity, and start completely fresh, not to mention i almost went insane on the island working miamum wage, loosing my licence to a police officer with short man syndrum, the judge actually apologized to me, and said i hate to do this to you but i cant take a 19 year olds word over a police officiers, i also found out this "officier's" uncle is one of the biggest drug dealers in my town and not to mention almost being brain washed by a girl to join her religion by making me think i was a depressed alcoholic and getting me to run to her, so i ran to halifax and bought the boat and am kind of scared to go home, because im not sure of her intentions. im sure she means well but i dont want to take the risk just incase.


 Oh wow, the Paul Harvey moment we were all waiting for....now for the rest of the story.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Just keep looking for a crew position. You'll find something. It might not pay, but you'll sail. Skippers are always looking for crazy bowmen.

In the mean time, find some odd job to pull in some money so you don't have to live under the tarp. Chicks don't dig tarps.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't really want to bad talk her though, because she basically saved my life, so now matter what her intentions were, im extremely appreciative!!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

sailorneverdies said:


> I don't really want to bad talk her though, because she basically saved my life, so now matter what her intentions were, im extremely appreciative!!


You might want to keep these personal narratives to yourself during any job interviews.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

sailor, 

Easy on the oversharing. One's life story is best told over a lifetime, to those you want in your life.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

mark2gmtrans said:


> Oh wow, the Paul Harvey moment we were all waiting for....now for the rest of the story.


I completely agree with that statement! I love hearing older peoples stories! im actually the only young people i know of that hangs around the yacht club. i also would like to apologize for being so harsh, i knew the only reason you were bad talking me was to teach me a life lesson, but i have always hung around with older people for that reason. I could probably write a book from all the inspiring stories i have been told by older people.
Cheers,
steve.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone for all the advise! Its time to start getting hungry and getting harder onto the job hunt!
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Sailorneverdies, in all seriousness, statistically, from what you revealed so far, you have a better chance of becoming a professional hockey player than a professional sailboat racer. Your best bet is to stay in school (you will need a well-paying career to fall back on as sailboat racing is mainly a Corinthian sport and expensive.) Captain your university’s sailing team to multiple winning seasons. In the summers, be the sailing director for the juniors program at the RNSYC. Your next best thing is to go back to your coach and get him to turn you into an Olympic Medalist. Remember, wealthy owners don’t pay for crew – they pay for championships. You will not make any money as a racer unless you can deliver the silver and crystal into someone else’s hands. You are unemployed and have no prospects, sure, see if you can get on as a delivery crew. It is doubtful that you will get paid or even get a bus ticket out of it but what else are you doing this summer?


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Sailorneverdies, my best suggestion is to join AA and get yourself a good AA sponsor. It's been my experience that people who think they may be alcoholics, have a drinking problem. Regardless, you do seem to have some life problems. You have indicated to us so far that you have lost your licence, you had work place problems and you have some anxiety problems. And I know none of this is your fault. You remind me of the cowboy who jumped on his horse and road off in every direction.

AA was established to help the alcoholic by helping people deal with life's problems. It cost nothing to join and any monetary contribution you make is always of your own volition. It's not a cult and your free to leave anytime.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

well a few years ago I was on the provincial sailing team for club 420's. I have a first over all, and a 3rd over all for the provincial circuit, and i won sail east in my last year of 420s.
i finished in the mid gold fleet in cork a few years ago also. i had some personal issues to deal with no im trying my best to get back on the ban wagon. I always raced club boats and now i can finally be fully dedicated once i get working. do you think i should try to get provincial funding again? My instructor Craig is willing to coach me and my friend, whom is letting me keep the boat at his parents summer cottage for exchange for letting him crew, i also have another friend willing to keep the boat under his name at a yacht club near buy. i just need to get employed to pay someone to ship it from my friends to hear, but his parents have a coach boat that he said we can use when ever to go sailing.
its funny you mention professional hockey player, i actually stopped playing hockey, because i loved sailing so much.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

ebs001 said:


> Sailorneverdies, my best suggestion is to join AA and get yourself a good AA sponsor. It's been my experience that people who think they may be alcoholics, have a drinking problem. Regardless, you do seem to have some life problems. You have indicated to us so far that you have lost your licence, you had work place problems and you have some anxiety problems. And I know none of this is your fault. You remind me of the cowboy who jumped on his horse and road off in every direction.
> 
> AA was established to help the alcoholic by helping people deal with life's problems. It cost nothing to join and any monetary contribution you make is always of your own volition. It's not a cult and your free to leave anytime.


Thank you for the advise, but i swear to you I am not an alcoholic, i only drink on weekends, or when there's an occasion, and i never drink by myself.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

George b I think you are too discouraging. I also think you were being sarcastic saying to someone who bought a boat a week ago and is obviously new
"Hey, how are you shipping your boat to the world championships"

19 is a good time to follow your dreams. I had a college fund too and suffered through years of struggling to pay attention in the class room. I did go to the U of Hawaii so it wasn't that bad, but who knows what would have happened if I hadn't? What if I had tried to work in the surf industry? It's huge now, those people get paid millions at the top and there are alot of supporting jobs, so what I'm saying if you push hard enough for your dream I'm sure it will work out. Even if you're not a paid racer but work in the sailing industry would be good. 

Since alot of the people on here are older they do not understand how the way they were raised to go to school, get a degrading job to learn hard work, go to college, get out and get a job, crap out some kids. Retire and hope you have a few good years left so you can roll up to the marina with your sail cover on and get an appointment to fix you electronic winches. That doesn't work anymore. These same people that tell us this is what we should do are the same ones that brought our country down with their greed. They broke the system for the rest of us but pretend they didnt. When i was a kid my dad was in charge of letting the factory workers know the factory was closing and they were all being fired because they made a deal with a factory in mexico. Now if you go to college if you can pay for it the jobs are all being fought over by these people
With experience and the rest have been shipped to India or they are given to Mexicans because they will do it for less. So follow your dreams.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

actually, those who wanted the most stuff for the least money adn didn't care where it came from, or how to pay for it, and those who devalue anything they feel should be free killed the economy, across many generations.

Your hands ain't clean, scion of the free download-theft-is-okay generation.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

northoceanbeach said:


> George b I think you are too discouraging. I also think you were being sarcastic saying to someone who bought a boat a week ago and is obviously new
> "Hey, how are you shipping your boat to the world championships"


I think George and the grumpy old men on here like me are just trying to give a small dose of reality to the OP. I see a strong school sucks, work sucks, some other things in my hometown suck, sailing is fun, I think I should sail for a living in this thread.

I'm all for following your dream but just because sailing is fun does not mean it's an easy career. The OP has already projected his career out to where he get paid huge buck to deliver a boat then flown home to race his sponsored dinghy. Some people do this but they have probably been sailing all their life and are the best at what they do and had to work very hard to get there and are probably still poor, but they love what they do. It is possible but probably not as easy as we would hope it to be or we would all be doing it. The people that succeed are very focused, determined willing to sacrifice a lot and work very hard to get there.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Just for the record, I’m neither grumpy nor old. As you recall, the OP alluded to being an active I14 racer and it was only after my question as to his ranking did he indicate that never raced a I14. Chances are I’m the only person posting to this thread who has actually raced on boats with paid positions and against boats with professional crews. I happen to know professional racers. Do any of you? If I wanted to be sarcastic, I would have written something to the effect: “If you want to race professionally, first be born a New Zealander or Australian”. As to his prospects, I am a past national champion and am still waiting for my first paying gig. It is good to have dreams, but just understand there are scores of nineteen year olds in Canada who are already more accomplished racers who also share in that same dream.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I didn't say you were grumpy or old. That was just your way of trying I give the guy a reality check and cut him down a peg. I just know that people do get paid to sail and it is not as hard as some of you make it out to be. You think that just you are still waiting for your first paying gig that that's how it works for everyone. Not true. I'm not holding out any expectations for myself but c'mon. There are alot of rich sailors. Where does the money go? Someone is getting paid. Someone is making sails to support their racing or rigging or surveying. Stop acting like you have to go to college to have a successful life. He doesn't sound like he wants to go to college right now so let's keep thinking of alternative lifestyles. 

I'm just detecting an undercurrent of it didn't work for me therefore it doesn't work. Luck, skill, drive, courage. There are alot of factors.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

As I stated from the start I felt that there were things that Steve here needs to learn. I am another one who continually tells people to pursue their dreams, but I also tell people that they should not pursue their dreams to the detriment of being able to live in reality. In reality most people like to eat, they like to have a place to live, and they might like a pack of smokes and a bath now and then too. The way we get those things is by working, being financially responsible, and by learning the difference between a realistic set of goals and a fantasy. 

Those who run away from things when things get tough should always be sure they are running toward something better. I know that in my youth I was always running toward a better future, not running away from a bad past. Much better one should run facing forward, than to run facing backward, it tends to be much less painful.

Now, as to some advice for our young friend here... first I would say that I would seriously have him consider his options, in a far more realistic light. I do not know what he paid for his boat, I do not know the true condition of it, nor what it would take to get it into perfect racing condition. He did state that it was not in perfect racing condition, so I do know that much, so what I would suggest is that he figure out the realistic cost of getting it to the tip top shape it would have to be in for racing. Then figure out if he can raise the money fast enough for it to be a goal and not a fantasy for him to do that with the boat.

Next, I would come to the decision on whether to keep the boat he has or trade it for something more practical, or sell it outright and have money to pay off the tickets or whatever it is that has his license to drive jacked up. Remember he said something about that too. If he cannot afford to put the boat into tip top racing condition it needs to be sold or traded, and the trade would have to be for something worthwhile, either a live aboard, or a car or pick up, or something that would give him either shelter or transportation or something that is of lasting benefit. 

Third and not at all least, I would have to sit down and come up with a workable plan to feed, clothe, and shelter myself, because real men do not bum off of family for prolonged periods of time, they work, and pay their own way. I would not go to sea with a man who is not more than just willing to work, but who has proven himself willing, ready, able and above all capable of doing work to earn a living. I just feel that there is no reason not to pursue your dreams, but dreams and goals are different from fantasies. 

I am not trying to be cruel about it, but instead I would like to give this young man the kind of grip by the collar and good firm shaking about that my father and grandfather gave me when I put my head up my arse as a young man a few times. Later on I saw the wisdom of what they were teaching me, and I did the same with the kids I raised, gentle and kind are not always the loving thing to do, sometimes a good boot in the pants is more loving than a hug.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I like your post mark, however I disagree that he needs to make the boat in tip top racing shape now or sell it. We don't know his level exactly but I think we all agree that you dot go pro overnight. So even if he doesn't have a contender at least he has a boat that he can use every day in all conditions to learn on. It might actually be a little better this way sice he can beat it up more an may not be afraid to thrash it like he would if it were 30k an he was making payments.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

bljones said:


> actually, those who wanted the most stuff for the least money adn didn't care where it came from, or how to pay for it, and those who devalue anything they feel should be free killed the economy, across many generations.
> 
> Your hands ain't clean, scion of the free download-theft-is-okay generation.


Still railing I see. As if the workers are to blame for Detroit for instance. Tax payers are responsible for the corruption, 52 minute average response time of PD officers, and the reduction of their healthcare and pension. Those lazy workers wanting free stuff, shame on them!



Im with Mark again on this. Men dont live off charity unless they are priest, monks, or rabbis. Even then they give- they just give of the spirit and mind.

Ive no problem with this kid. He wants to spend his last pennies on a world class racer with no prospects of racing or paying thats his biz. Just dont get all butt hurt when people like me are less than rosy in our congratulations.

This is a public forum is it not? My opinions are my opinions. Ignore or take heed. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I think that to be a racer, racing comes first, whether you have to mooch until you are thirty. Whatever it takes has to be the attitude.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Jeez - you guys take it to PRWG.

The kid just wants to get paid sailing. Who doesn't?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the OP was a Greenhorn on the Wizard!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Always get the haircut.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Prwg?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

While everyone speculates (and that's all it is) about Steve's motives, background, circumstances, I think it'd be incredibly funny if he's typing all this from the third floor of his parent's mansion.

I grew up with a descendant of the guy who founded GE. In high school (public) this kid looked homeless and was always working at low-paying jobs yet he could have bought and sold on a whim any number of the people and merchants who looked down on him. He had a trust fund up the gazoo yet didn't flaunt it.

My point is, NONE of us know enough about Steve's true background to make any assumptions about him based on where we were at that age or what we did to get where we are today. He wants to race. If anyone knows enough about that area of sailing, just help him do it forcryingoutloud. If whatever choices he makes are a mistake, he'll find out soon enough.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

well if any one is wondering I grew up in a trailer park, and worked my way up from the bottom to where i am now, i Have two hard working parents that have always supported me no matter what, but I always felt the need to earn things for myself or the hard way. I also have had amazing coaches, and an absolutely amazing sailing director who helped me get to where I am today. I do not believe in free hand outs, I will live on the 14 with a boom tent if it comes down to it. this thread is getting a little out of hand. I was just wondering if anyone had any insight on jobs i could apply for.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

sailorneverdies said:


> well if any one is wondering I grew up in a trailer park,


East coast...
trailer park...
Bubbles? Is that you ?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Geeze. Ya could have went with it a little while longer.


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> Geeze. Ya could have went with it a little while longer.


ahaha sorry


----------



## sailorneverdies (Jul 8, 2013)

bljones said:


> East coast...
> trailer park...
> Bubbles? Is that you ?


AhAHA i wish! I love bubbles!! but no different trailer park, i was totally the bubbles of our trailer park though lol


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

sailorneverdies said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had any insight on jobs i could apply for.


http://jobspress.com/sites/files/classifieds/20359651_20130705094102_000+20359651_Ad.jpg?10611316
Although it's Alberta it probably represents the shortest path to your financial goal.

There are other ads in the Halifax Chronicle Herald which you can easily check on line at Jobs | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Steve, here's a great story about another guy. He was a little older than you when he decided to pursue his dream.

As for finding work around the docks? My suggestion is to avoid the yacht club proper, and hang around other folk who are cleaning/fixing boats, etcetera. Offer to help out. Get to know them and let them know you. Then, next time they might need help being hosted in a bosun chair, or installing deck hardware, they might ask you. Also, check at your local chandlery to see if they're hiring. Since, at this point in time, sailing seems to be your passion.

Being able to get sponsored for racing seems to be the ticket. Though, I respectfully disagree with George, who seems to think you have to have a lifetime of sailing under your belt and be a who's who to get sponsorships. Imho, Ronnie is proof that is not the case. Though, he did find a niche, and that is giving back to fellow wounded veterans. Which arguably helps to lure sponsors. Still, he had to be able to sail and he had to be good enough to get their attention.

Don't know how you're funding your boat... hopefully with the guy who sold it to you as opposed to a bank. If so, he is likely to be much more forgiving than a bank... as long as you are able to send regular payments. If you have it paid off, then, that's even better.

As for shoulda, coulda, wouldas? What I have always told my kids, follow your passion. Shoot, I'm an old fart, and still following my passion. Even if that means learning to sail a dinky dink!

Anyway, just some off-the-top-of-my-head thoughts. Please feel free to take what you want and heave the rest. ^_~


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Read this please: FORCES.CA - Home
Its a job, an education, a character builder.... (and the gals like a uniform.)


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

I didn't read the whole thread, but from the 1st two pages and the last, it reminds me why I don't frequent sailnet as much as I use to.


such harsh advise for a young new sailor/

and 11 pages in 3 days? shesh.


----------

